
Should we worry about Techcrunch? - volida

======
volida
In the FAQ and in the application form (I hoped there was some openSSL at
least), Y Combinator makes it clear that they keep confidential within the
company your submition.

But should someone worry about Techcrunch? I am asking this because as I
recall sometime in November/December announced Y Combinator funded companies
(e.g Talkito) and what each was doing, before their launch.

http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:qKT9Ef8omkQJ:www.techcrunch.com/tag/thinkature+talkito+%2B+techcrunch&hl;=en&ct;=clnk&cd;=3

How and why they have access to this information? Shouldn't this information
remain confidential at least until the first 10 weeks that they present?

~~~
immad
I doubt any of the companies were too worried about getting some pre-launch
buzz going through techcrunch.

